# mac os9



## rjrogg2 (Jan 19, 2005)

I have this iMac here, it belongs to a friend. The darn thing spits a cd out as soon as you put it in. It doesn't even seem to be trying to read it. Anyone ever see that?
Thanks for listening


----------

